# Newbie in Virginia



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

I'm new to the forum, and wanted to introduce myself and my babies.

I go by Bandit, and I'm owned by 16 fur kids, but my BABY is a gigantic black Maine **** that occasionally answers to Tank. I walked into the local shelter with my soon-to-be husband because he wanted a kitten to liven up our first house, and I came home with my monstrous 3 year old Tank. 

The only other kitty on the premises is an adorable stray called Nora, who I rescued off the street after she approached me and let me know she was riddled with fleas and missing some rather important teeth, which caused some infection. She's settling in at our house getting healthy in her own room while waiting for her new daddy to come back from Guam in 5 months.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Can't wait to see pictures.  

Where do the other 14 fur kids live?


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

Tank and our GSD mix puppy get the run of the house, Nora has her room until she's vetted, and our 10 rats, rabbit, sugar glider and snake get the second biggest bedroom.

*People constantly drop animals off at my house--only 5 out of the 16 weren't in a rescue situation*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! You do have a lot of pets.  

We have several members here to seem to attract unwanted animals. Thank goodness they have somewhere to call home now. You are all angels. :angel


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

Thank you. I take after my mother, haha. I'm glad Matt (the soon to be hubby) is so understanding. 
He's not really an animal person... Soft spot for kittens and our dog Bear, but otherwise... he just isn't interested.  

Its comforting to know I'm not alone! Around here, only my mom and my goofy dog support my rescuing--Bear LOVES cats. They don't reciprocate the feeling. :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome Bandit. I bet you don't have much time to get bored with all of your kiddos. 

Did I misunderstand- is Matt in Guam (sorry, it's early morning and the brain hasn't kicked in all the way)?


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

No, Matt is my fiance, and my friend Chris (Nora's potential daddy) is in Guam.

haha, I probably worded it funny.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Whereabouts in Virginia?


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

Virginia Beach, 5 minutes from the oceanfront.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome! Looking forward to meeting the gang


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for rescueing all those animals!


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

> Virginia Beach, 5 minutes from the oceanfront.


I thought we might be "neighbors", but you live far, far away from my City of Alexandria home!


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

Darn! But it's nice to know you're sort of close--my friends are scattered from here to Australia, LOL.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome from another Mid-Atlantic person! I'm in Maryland, close to Annapolis.


----------

